# "Fog" issues with Fortis 595.10.46



## Zerofail (Sep 28, 2008)

Hello All:

I am relatively new to this forum however have been reading the threads for quite some time. This is a GREAT site!

I have searched on the forum for my issue to no avail; so if this has already been covered in another post please forgive me.

I have a Fortis Automatic Pilot 595.10.46 that I have had for about 8 years now. It was a relatively inexpensive watch when I got it however offered a lot for the money. I have been using it in and out of rotation for years and it has never missed a beat.

Over the last year I have noticed that a "fog" of sorts has developed on the inside of the crystal/glass that can easily be seen at an angle in direct sunlight. (It is much less noticeable indoors.) 

I don't "think" this is a moisture issue as manifested in other watches I have owned however an not sure. The watch still operates flawlessly and keeps good time. 

Could this be some sort of chemical releasing itself and adhearing to the inside of the crystal? What got me thinking of that was the fact that I currently own a sports car that does the exact same thing. About every two weeks I have to rigrously clean the inside of my windshield to remove a somewhat oily substance from the windshield. The manufacturer claims it is being released from the dashboard and coating the glass.

Has anyone experienced this with their Fortis? If so, how did you fix it? Remove the movement and clean the windshield? 

Thanks


----------



## wemedge (Jun 10, 2006)

I don't have a Fortis, but I have a Citizen with the same issue- a film on the underside of the crystal caused by outgassing from the components inside. A clean of the crystal should fix it- provided the components have finished outgassing.

wemedge


----------



## Zerofail (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks Wemedge. That is what I thought the issue would be; however wanted a sanity check. The watch has never been wet so I was pretty sure moisture wasn't the issue. 

Which components do think are outgassing?


----------



## wemedge (Jun 10, 2006)

Zerofail said:


> Which components do think are outgassing?


I couldn't tell you, I will get the watch cleaned by the Citizen Service centre at some point. It's a monocoque case and I don't have the tools to open it.

good luck with yours, keep us posted on your fix.

wemedge


----------



## Seng (Aug 13, 2008)

Is it anti-reflective coated?

If it is, it could be the wearing off of the coating. A good watchmaker can usually polish the whole thing off. Then again, you lose the AR coating.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Zerofail (Sep 28, 2008)

Seng said:


> Is it anti-reflective coated?
> 
> If it is, it could be the wearing off of the coating. A good watchmaker can usually polish the whole thing off. Then again, you lose the AR coating.
> 
> Hope this helps.


I am not sure if this model from that time period is AR coated. I am hoping that it can just get the "windows washed" and re-assembled good as new. My plan is to ship it up to the Providence Watch Hospital and have them take a look. I have had the watch for years and will do what it takes to get it back to good. I may even see what types of mods PWH can do on it while they have it.


----------



## obie (Feb 9, 2006)

ever have the watch serviced? it might be time to send it in for a full service. while some cars can release oils from the plastic in the dash, not so for watches. if anything came from under the dial, there would be a stain on the dial. you don't have this. you do have a film under the crystal. the only thing that could be is moisture. it doesn't take exposure to water to get moisture in the case. a 8 year old watch needs to be serviced and seals replaced. humidity is what causes a fogging of the crystal. left on long enough, it dries to a milky color. how does this happen? pretty easy. go from a airconditioned home and step outside into 90 degree heat. the outside of the crystal will fog. if the seals are old, this occurs inside the crystal. ar coatings don't change color with age.


----------



## Zerofail (Sep 28, 2008)

yamahaki said:


> ever have the watch serviced? it might be time to send it in for a full service. while some cars can release oils from the plastic in the dash, not so for watches. if anything came from under the dial, there would be a stain on the dial. you don't have this. you do have a film under the crystal. the only thing that could be is moisture. it doesn't take exposure to water to get moisture in the case. a 8 year old watch needs to be serviced and seals replaced. humidity is what causes a fogging of the crystal. left on long enough, it dries to a milky color. how does this happen? pretty easy. go from a airconditioned home and step outside into 90 degree heat. the outside of the crystal will fog. if the seals are old, this occurs inside the crystal. ar coatings don't change color with age.


I would bet you are dead on with that assessment of the situation. I examined the watch last night under a magnifier and can see a slight tracer line from the second hand in the "fog" on the crystal. I am going to send the watch out to PWH to have them take a look and correct the issue. I will also have them run through the watch and freshen up any other items that may need work at this point in the watches life.


----------



## abouttime (Jul 16, 2008)

Sounds like your watch has moisture in it. The watch wil need to be opened, dried out and then reassembled and checked for water tightness.


----------



## G-Shocked (Feb 14, 2006)

zerofail, I had what sounds like the EXACT same issue with my PVD Fortis Flieger when I got it off of ebay. There was a sort of hazy "halo" that I could always see when I moved the face around. The older pilots use a mineral crystal, not sapphire, and if i'm correct, the hazing is something that can happen over time (granted, you may have something else going on). I paid $40 from my local watchmaker to have a new crystal put in and since then it has looked like a million $$.

Hope this helps.

-David


----------



## dogdoc97 (Feb 13, 2007)

I cannot tell you about the watch but I see you have a Lotus; had one too among other exotics;and have spent alot of bucks on exotics; the windshield sounds like the heater core is bad and the film is coolant evaporating on the inside of the windshield;; if it has an odor that is the problem; my 91 XJS did this too; good luck, dogdoc
remember as one member on the Maserati forum says" owning an exotic car(or watch) is like being married to a stripper with a cocaine habit",lol:-d


----------



## seanusmaximus (Aug 29, 2011)

Hi guys, sorry to revive a dead thread but having recently purchased the same fortis from a friend I had the same issue - a murky grey tinge behind the crystal - after finding no useful information on the web I contacted the watchsmith who usually services my omega - it turns out it is the gas discharged by the old school tritium lume and nothing to do with condensation etc just thought you might want to know!
Sean


----------



## Mike 777 (Dec 20, 2008)

Zerofail said:


> My plan is to ship it up to the Providence Watch Hospital and have them take a look.


Providence Watch Hospital is no longer in operation. I recommend Time-Tec in Los Angeles; they are an authorized Fortis service center (Time Tec). I've used them before a couple of times with my Fortis watches with great results.


----------

